# Louisiana Redfish flies



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Iâ€™m headed to LA to do some spring red fishing next month. Any suggestions on fly patterns?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

The three flies that I use are Redfish Crack, Woodland Plantation Crabs, and poppers.if you are targeting bulls, go big, size 1/0 to 3/0. I always carry some size 2 and 4 for slot fish in the same patterns. For colors I like black/purple, olive/ tan, white, 
There are a lot of redfish patterns and any will work. Just remember you need to cover the top, middle, and bottom of the water column. one to four feet of water So various weighted flies are a must. For Colors have lite, medium, and dark flies.
After all of that it's presentation that is most important, so practice your casting not just distance but accuracy if you can hit a pie plate at 40 feet in the wind you should do well.

Good luck, stay safe.


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Popperdave said:


> The three flies that I use are Redfish Crack, Woodland Plantation Crabs, and poppers.if you are targeting bulls, go big, size 1/0 to 3/0. I always carry some size 2 and 4 for slot fish in the same patterns. For colors I like black/purple, olive/ tan, white,
> There are a lot of redfish patterns and any will work. Just remember you need to cover the top, middle, and bottom of the water column. one to four feet of water So various weighted flies are a must. For Colors have lite, medium, and dark flies.
> After all of that it's presentation that is most important, so practice your casting not just distance but accuracy if you can hit a pie plate at 40 feet in the wind you should do well.
> 
> Good luck, stay safe.


Popperdave, thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I just got back a few weeks ago from fishing the Hopedale area. Just about anyting in black/purple/treuse with a little sparkle or flash. Redfish crack, strong arm crabs, and poppers. Take sizes 4 to 1 for slot reds and sheepies and then pack some big ones 2/0 to 6/0 for bulls. This time of year is good for big uglies so you're likely going to want to feed them some big flies. They are lazy and frustrating but big. We didn't see many bulls but it was a little windy so fishing outside close to the gulf was out.


----------

